# On way !!



## Boltongirl (Jun 2, 2012)

Well we are now about to set off to deliver the car and some boxes to the shipping agent. In theory they should arrive in Cyprus the week after we do. 
We fly out at the beginning of September on a 1 way ticket.
Thanks to those who have replied to the questions we asked re shipping etc. Perhaps we will get the chance to meet up once we arrive. We have a place not far from Peyia/Coral Bay and my hubby is originally from Yorshire (before boundry changes remained it to Teeside) so perhaps we qualify for the Tykes club:?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Boltongirl said:


> Well we are now about to set off to deliver the car and some boxes to the shipping agent. In theory they should arrive in Cyprus the week after we do.
> We fly out at the beginning of September on a 1 way ticket.
> Thanks to those who have replied to the questions we asked re shipping etc. Perhaps we will get the chance to meet up once we arrive. We have a place not far from Peyia/Coral Bay and my hubby is originally from Yorshire (before boundry changes remained it to Teeside) so perhaps we qualify for the Tykes club:?


Born and bred in Yorkshire makes him a Yorkshireman no matter what nonsense the government gets up to.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Boltongirl said:


> Well we are now about to set off to deliver the car and some boxes to the shipping agent. In theory they should arrive in Cyprus the week after we do.
> We fly out at the beginning of September on a 1 way ticket.
> Thanks to those who have replied to the questions we asked re shipping etc. Perhaps we will get the chance to meet up once we arrive. We have a place not far from Peyia/Coral Bay and my hubby is originally from Yorshire (before boundry changes remained it to Teeside) so perhaps we qualify for the Tykes club:?


Good luck Boltongirl.......I hope as your name suggests you are from Bolton!!!
We are in the early planning stages and would like to be over by the end of next year.
We are coming over at the end of Aug for our 2 weeks a/l and are then planning a trip in Feb to do some scouting around. We have been visiting Cyprus a couple of times a year for about 15 years but we need a trip just to 'investigate' and not holiday if you know what i mean. I agree that this forum is an invaluable source of information and I'm sure I will be spending lots of time trawling through it in the months to come. :ranger:


----------



## Boltongirl (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes I am originally from Bolton - now live near Blackpool, but not for long as we are flying over to Cyprus 1st week in September and hope to stay for a few months this time rather than the 3 week we usually manage.  I see you on another thread that you are also visiting at the same time. I hope your trip goes well as well as your scouting mission next Feb.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Enjoy your extended stay, cant wait for the holiday.....months of anticipation - two weeks of bliss - back to the grind......i think its time to reverse the trend lol. :rapture:


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Good luck with the move lane::clap2:


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We shall only be a few weeks behind you, and hope everything works out as you would wish.


----------



## Boltongirl (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you all for your good wishes. This time tomorrow we should almost be landing at Paphos airport. :clap2: We already have a phone line in our place but have not yet connected to the internet as we have only been over for 2 to 3 weeks at a time up to now. Our car should arrive a day or two after us, so we have a few things to sort out as soon as we arrive so we will have to hit the ground running as it were.We have taken on board various recommendations on this forum re car insurance and internet providers so that should make life easier for us at the start. Am looking forward to the meet up this month so that I can put faces to names.


----------

